# samba/cifs shares wont mount with newest kernel

## the.root

Hello,

I just did a world update from the past week, and upgraded kernel to 3.4.4. After rebooting I noticed I cannot get any of my cifs shares to mount. Either through the fstab or manually. When mounting them no error is returned, no anything is returned. I find nothing in the messages logs pertaining to them and /var/logs/samba is empty. I originally had my cifs modules compiled into the kernel, i changed it to see if compiling as external modules would help and it didnt. After reboot fstab did not try to automatically load the cifs module to mount the cifs shares... I tried to mount the cifs shares without loading the module and it should've returned an error like unknown file system type, but it didnt say anything... I tried adding the _netdev options to one of them to see if it mattered - it did not.

My fstabs are:

```

//aries/storage                 /storage/aries                  cifs            _netdev,credentials=/etc/samba/smbpass_aries.conf 0 0

//polaris/storage               /storage/polaris                cifs            credentials=/etc/samba/smbpass_polaris.conf 0 0

//vega/backup                   /storage/vega                   cifs            credentials=/etc/samba/smbpass_vega.conf0 0

```

Manually trying to mount it:

```

alpha-centauri log # mount -t cifs //aries/storage /mnt/tmp

alpha-centauri log # 

```

That's without using any credentials.. It should return an error since i wasnt using credentials and my server requires it. I've tried it with a credentials file and with -o user,password options, using an ip address, using a bad address, and it didn't make a difference, all returned nothing. the --verbose flag didn't return anything extra either. Also tried mount.cifs and reinstalling cifs-utils package.

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.11.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.4.4-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.4-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8150_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 01 Jul 2012 02:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p29

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.6.8, 2.7.3-r2, 3.1.5, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.5, 1.12.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.2.4-r1, 4.4.7, 4.5.3-r2, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=10 --load-average=8.7 --with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://gentoo.netnitco.net"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j10 -l8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 arts berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fng fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm gtk hal iconv jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pertty phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd thread threads tiff truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upower usb vdpau visualizations vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en en_US" LIRC_DEVICES="mceusb" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

```

alpha-centauri log # cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep -i 'cifs'

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2 is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_UPCALL is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DFS_UPCALL is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_ACL is not set

```

I looked around and haven't found anything like this yet so I figured I'd post. I'll keep toying around with it, but I'll probably have to revert back to my last kernel pretty quick if I cant figure this out since I'm fairly dependent on my cifs shares. If anyone has any suggestions that would be most appreciated.

Thanks!

Well I guess it may not be the kernel.. I tried my kernels back to 3.1 and none worked. I'm wondering if it wasnt something else that was updated, like dbus or udev.

I did notice these two new entries in my df that I haven't seen before:

```

tmpfs           3.9G  512K  3.9G   1% /run

cgroup_root      10M     0   10M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

```

Well then.. I guess there was a cifs-util update that i totally didn't notice. net-fs/cifs-utils-5.5 was causing the problem. Downgraded back to 5.4 and the issue is resolved. Not sure if there's something I'm missing or doing wrong that isn't compatible with 5.5 or if there's a bug.

----------

## mbar

 *the.root wrote:*   

>  net-fs/cifs-utils-5.5 was causing the problem. Downgraded back to 5.4 and the issue is resolved. Not sure if there's something I'm missing or doing wrong that isn't compatible with 5.5 or if there's a bug.

 

Thanks, same here. Downgraded to 5.4.

----------

## Mistwolf

or you can change the USE flags to cifs-utils to "-caps caps-ng" (disable caps, add caps-ng).  That fixed the issue for me.

Hope this helps.

----------

## the.root

 *Mistwolf wrote:*   

> or you can change the USE flags to cifs-utils to "-caps caps-ng" (disable caps, add caps-ng).  That fixed the issue for me.
> 
> Hope this helps.

 

Ah good catch. Weird my current 5.4 version works with the 'caps' useflag but 5.5 doesn't. I wonder if that still is a bug that should be reported?

I don't really know what difference the caps useflag makes compared to caps-ng for cifs-utils. Is it for ACL's?

----------

## piccolo

 *Mistwolf wrote:*   

> or you can change the USE flags to cifs-utils to "-caps caps-ng" (disable caps, add caps-ng).  That fixed the issue for me.
> 
> Hope this helps.

 

Thank you! that fixed it for me too.

----------

## VoidMage

There's a bug in 5.5 - it's already reported here and fixed upstream.

----------

